

A look at LibreOffice 4.4 - davidgerard
http://lwn.net/Articles/633835/

======
damian2000
Offtopic but the design of lwn.net looks like its never changed in 20 years.
Actually from their FAQ it was started in 1997.

~~~
davidgerard
This is a feature, not a bug.

